
A man asked for his data from Amazon– they sent 1,700 recordings of someone else - laurex
https://www.technologyreview.com/the-download/612660/a-man-asked-for-his-data-from-amazon-and-they-sent-him-1700-recordings-of/
======
gpvos
Discussed recently:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18727020](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18727020)

